# (IRC) Twelve Days 'Til The Hammer Falls



## Vanuslux (Jul 16, 2004)

Twelve Days 'Til The Hammer Falls

The Wolfsbane Tavern is lively tonight as the people of the hamlet of Redstream celebrate a sound victory against a band of goblin raiders that day.  Though there were some serious injuries, not a single citizen of Redstream was slain in the attack.  The raiders had obviously severely underestimated the hardy people of Redstream and were slain by the dozen before the remainder of the attackers fled to the north.  The owner of the Wolfsbane has spread the word that any able to present the ear of a goblin eats and drinks their fill for free that night.  

The merriment is disrupted, however, when a strange dwarf bursts through the tavern door.  He is drenched in blood and clearly barely able to stand from what looks to be dozens of wounds, some looking quite grievous.  "Please!" He shouts hoarsely before collapsing to his knees, one arm clutching his side while the other is braced against the floor to keep him from falling completely prone.  He looks about the room with imploring eyes.  His voice is raspy and weak as he continues to speak. "Help me...my brother...twelve days...'til the hammer falls..." With those words, the dwarf's strength gives out and he slumps to the floor, unmoving...though still breathing in heavy, wheezing breaths.

-=- -=- -=-

This is the scene that will kick off the D&D adventure I hope to be running on Thursday nights from 10pm-2am EST on Tuesday nights on IRC.  

I'm willing to accept up to four players and expect a certain degree of mental maturity and the ability to type coherently (not perfectly, just well enough that no one should have much trouble understanding without having to stop and think about it too much).

PCs will start at 3rd level, using 3.5 rules.  Races, classes, and feats from the Player's Handbook are all acceptable, anything else must be approved by me before getting one's hopes up.  PCs will be equipped with standard starting funds for their level (2,700gp). Good alignments preferred.  Neutral aligntments acceptable.  Evil alignments are forbidden.  

Interested players should email me at vanuslux@hotmail.com or find me on IM (AIM: arcaneacuity, Yahoo!: vanuslux).  General questions can be asked in this thread where other interested players might benefit from the answers.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jul 20, 2004)

Just noting that I'm opening up possible nights for the game to include Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday...not just Thursday...whichever night the most players are available for.  The times are still 10pm to 2am EST.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jul 22, 2004)

Bumping again to note that I've got two players for Tuesdays, 10pm to 2am EST.  It would be great if we could get another player or two.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay...up to three players now...room for one more.


----------



## Vanuslux (Jul 30, 2004)

The game has had its first session despite only two players making it and things got off to what I consider a good start.  This group could desperately use a healer though.  There's one definite opening in the game and one maybe opening for anyone who might  be interested.


----------



## Vanuslux (Aug 19, 2004)

This game is presently full, but the nature of IRC games being what they are feel free to email me if interested and I'll make a waiting list.  I don't have much patience with players who don't show up, so anyone who misses two sessions in a row without advance warning and a good reason is open to be replaced.


----------



## sp00n (Aug 19, 2004)

I would be very interested in playing. I'm off everyday at 4:30 PM and its very rare that I get a chance to play in a D&D game. This would work out perfectly for me. I'm well versed with the D&D 3.5 rules as well as playing any class/race you'd need for the game. Please contact me soon, I'd like to start playing if you'd have me.


----------



## Vanuslux (Aug 21, 2004)

Groovy, I'll add you to the waiting list.


----------



## warlord (Aug 29, 2004)

I want to play in your game if you'll have me. Can be any class or race and Elf soulknife would be prefereds though but your the Dm so its your choice I can be home by ^ pm on weekdays and am avalible anytime on weekends.


----------

